# Age for starting to hunt?



## OSU Outdoorsman (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking for some opinions on what is a good age to start hunting? Is there an age requirement for taking the hunters safety course? I know a lot of it depends on the child too and their level of discipline, maturity, etc. Just wondering what some others thoughts are.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

From some of the youth pictures I have seen as soon as you can buy them some camo. I personally waited until 8, old enough to understand what you are teaching them and the seriousness of handling a weapon.


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

OSU Outdoorsman said:


> Looking for some opinions on what is a good age to start hunting? Is there an age requirement for taking the hunters safety course? I know a lot of it depends on the child too and their level of discipline, maturity, etc. Just wondering what some others thoughts are.


Not sure if there is an age requirement for taking hunter safety course. I took mine when I was 11. My daughter has been hunting with me since she was 5 years old. Our outings started out as brief 1 - 2 hours sits in a ground blind. She enjoyed doing the rattling and deer calling, and called a buck in for me when she was 9. She took hunter safety course at 14, when she was mature enough to handle a crossbow, and killed her first deer the same year. Now I do the calling for her. If I could just get her to gut the deer......still working on that part.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Everyone is different, when to let a child actually control a firearm will depend on how much shooting and hunting experience they have.
I've known a few youngster that were able to pass the hunter safety course before they could read proficiently. The instructor allowed an adult to read the test to the child. Both of these children had tagged along on hundreds of hunts and were excellent marksmen. I hunt along side them still to this day and never felt uncomfortable even when the were 7 or 8 years old but in contrast, I've been around some adults that you could not pay me to hunt with.
Teach them safety first and when you are comfortable with that aspect take them Hunting ( just my opinion)
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I meant to add--- that children can now purchase an apprentice license (3 years?) and avoid taking the Hunter Safety Course for a few seasons.
GOOD luck and Safe hunting


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I started deer hunting my 2 boys when they were 10. but they spent many hrs at the range practicing and listening to me preaching gun safety to them. then I hunted right with them until they was 14. but even then we hunted within 50 to 100 yrds of each other. but then I let them decide when they were ready to move farther away. my youngest son never has been a die hard hunter and still to this day he likes to hunt within sight of me.
sherman


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I started going with my father when I was 6 we would sit for an hr or two then walk 3-4 hrs tops mostly squirrel hunting we did that for my first 2 years when I was 8 I took my hunters safety course and I started carrying a gun no shells but carried the gun then if I saw a squirrel, dove,ect.. till i had gun safety down pat that was also when I would go out archery as well still sitting with my dad or my uncle no bow or crossbow till I turned 9 that I started with a crossbow and deer hunting with a gun it's all how you expose them to hunting my oldest son 16 wants nothing to do with it my daughter 15 and my youngest son 14 love it they each have 3 years in the woods even know i was unable to get them out last year due to my injury this year they want to go way more then ever . I hope this helps I kind of drug this out once I got started tried to cram it all in


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Started going to the field with dad and older brothers when I was about 6. Rabbit/pheasant hunting usually. Obviously no gun for me at that age and stayed right at dads side. Dad would take me squirrel hunting with him at that age as well. No gun.
Those learning yrs with no gun lasted about 3 yrs. I can remember dads lectures about not killing anything we weren't gonna eat, remembered learning that after you pulled the trigger, the responsibilty of getting my hands dirty cleaning game. And above all, learned safety and proper gun handling. Watching dad correct my two older brothers when they got careless, it didn't take me long to figure out that he wasn't playing when it came to guns and safety.
At 9, I got my 1st shotgun. A single shot H&R 410. Time afield again was spent very close to dad. I further learned safety and the importance of things such as...when hunting, don't let your bbl. dip into snow,mud etc. Learned when to carry shotgun pointed down or up, learned how to hunt in a line when combing a field etc. 
I don't feel a child is ever to young to go afield and start learning. In fact, there's just no way I'd ever consider a child carrying without a few yrs under their belt tagging along learning. I feel very strongly that the age a child starts carrying depends on the child's proven ability to listen, learn and follow strict instructions. Especially when it comes to safety.


----------



## OSU Outdoorsman (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you guys for the feedback. This has been very helpful.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

My Grandad taught me how to shoot, hunt, and fish. I started hunting on my own when I was 13 yrs. old. Used an old Newport .410 with a hair trigger. We had a lot of old fields across from our home and when I'd get home from school I went hunting. At 5:00 my Mom would go out and honk the car horn and let me know it was time to quit.
I'd get plenty of rabbits. Quails, and some Pheasants. Still have the Newport .410. By the way it only shot 2-1/2" shells. I had a great time!!!

Roscoe


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't have a dad to teach me hunting when I was growing up. but I started hunting for rabbits and squirrels when I was about 7 or 8 yrs old with my brothers old pump 22 with the octagon barrel. it was worn and the pump didn't work so I used it as a single shot. I had been hunting with my brother a few times without a gun and did some target practicing before I started hunting. back when I grew up in the country down in tn most kids had to grow up fast.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Same as fastwater but I carried a 16 gage hr topper at 9 yrs old...broke open. Shell in left hand. Had to load. Cock hammer and fire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I started out when I was 5. But at that age I was along side my dad and grandpa. As I grew up and kept interest in the sport I took my hunters safety course when I was 10 with my dad. Since then I haven't missed a deer season. 

It's all dependent on the child and the passion they have for the sport. For me my dad didn't force me to take my hunter safety course. He let me decide when I was ready and comfortable to do so. Don't push it in them let them do it when they want to


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

My boys started deer hunting at 8 yrs old with a 410.- My dad told me that when he was a kid that him and his buddies would hunt after school and they would take there guns to school with them and teacher would put in coat closet til school let out. Times are very different now


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've got three sons and they all started at nine, of course they went with me before that. Each one would ask "when can I go?" and the answer was always the same, when you can consistently hit the practice target, otherwise what's the point. It made them focus on their marksmanship.

A fun way for kids to practice is to put balloons out to shoot at. It takes the pressure off of hitting the bullseye and kids love the instant gratification of popping them. 

Enjoy! It all goes by too fast.


----------

